# Arjan's Haze #3 - 1st CFL grow



## poutineeh (Aug 4, 2008)

thought id do a new journal thats more clean and more straight to the point. 

this is from the 17th of july. I sprouted the first seed on about July 7th. The second one (not pictured) was sprouted about a week and a half after, after i figured "why not?"


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 4, 2008)

These are from the 23rd. My grow temps were incredibly hot the, like 93 degrees. So I turned on the AC, did 2 exhaust and passive intake, and removed a 42 watt 2700K bulb. These pics are before any of the above were fixed.


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 4, 2008)

Pictures from August 2nd, just before I removed a 2700K 42 watt and replaced it with a 23 watt (for heat purposes).
My box is sitting at about 84.5 degrees now.

Picture 1 & 2 are of the first plant, which I started to LST.
the 3rd and 4th pic is of the 2nd plant, which was started later, but is quickly catching up. already starting its own bend to the light, which will make a future LST easier.

the 1st plant grew a little too fast and rubbed up against the light, which caused some burns. they will show up on the next update in a few days. you can also see the tubes i have coming from my C02 generator (yeast and sugar in 16 oz bottles)


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 4, 2008)

nice plants i could tell u had heat prob by da way da leaves were pointing upwards.


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks. yeah temperature has made a world of difference. no sense in using as many lights as you can if the temperature isnt in check.


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 5, 2008)

just got my milwaukee ph meter. i have got to stop spending so much money, but im already so far into it, i dont want crappy results because i neglected an important factor like pH


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 5, 2008)

pictures from august 5th.
the plants have been growing a lot better now that i fixed the temp problem. but i keep trying to push the envelope, and added a 30 watt 2700K, which brought my temps up from 84.5 to about 86-87. Dunno if thats a bad idea. Maybe its just the nature of "warm" lights, but they seem to generate a lot more heat than the "cool" ones. 

im pH'ing for the first time tomorrow. kind of excited in a geeky way to see what my soil has been at for about 3 weeks of growth. 

pix 1 and 2 are of the first planted seed, pix 3 and 4 are of the second planted seed.


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 6, 2008)

just pH'd the water for tomorrow and i was shocked to see my tap water is pH 9. Combining this with the crappy pH strips i used to have, which showed my water being at pH 5, you can imagine how much baking soda i added to the water i was giving my plants... id be surprised to get anything below pH 7 from my run off tomorrow.


----------



## Nibblor1989 (Aug 6, 2008)

looking good dude, got some pics of your light set up?


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 6, 2008)

ill post some for the next photoshoot. its actually quite embarrasing my setup. its really haggard and rickity.

just did a pH reading.
1st seed: 4.8
2nd seed: 5.4


----------



## Bluntus McSmokey (Aug 8, 2008)

subscribed. you're grow is answering a question i posted about cfl's and sativas. glad to see it can be done.


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Aug 8, 2008)

following this for sure. planning on growing arjans haze myself.


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 8, 2008)

hey thanks guys. glad to see some are reading my journal. 

ill post some updated pics in the next day or two, and maybe a small description of my setup. I also just started to LST them.

yeah, i really wanted sativa since i dont like getting stoned and being glued to a couch. i like weed to make me uppity, social, and feel like doing things. so far, the plant is very stout, but is already starting to really branch out and the internodes are very close together.


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 8, 2008)

also, in an interesting turn of events, i gotta some how migrate my setup across town to my new house for the school year. im trying not to tell any of the room mates, for theirs and my own protection. should be interesting and heartpounding on move day.


----------



## ElBarto (Aug 9, 2008)

Subscribed! I've had my eye on this strain for my 2nd or 3rd grow so I'll be watching with interest. Good luck!


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 9, 2008)

here is my crappy light setup
four 23 watt 6500K
one 40 watt 5000K
one 40 watt 2700K


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 9, 2008)

first two pics are of the 1st seedling, second two are of the 2nd seedling


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 9, 2008)

haha my plants stems are so crooked. probably because i have been LSTing them wrong. i think they are long enough to tie the tip to the ground, and start forming a curve around the pot


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Aug 10, 2008)

they look great!


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks for the compliment. i hope its not luck, though 

future plans: tomorrow, correct my LST job
monday: do another pH test, since the last one was so funky.
ill probably wait a few days to let the soil dry out, and then hit it with some fertilizer. 

i dont even recall the last time i used fertilizer. probably like atleast a week ago. miracle gro seems to be a good soil for those who are lazy and dont fertilize or water that often


----------



## wackymack (Aug 10, 2008)

im in,should be a cool 2-3month run


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 11, 2008)

this is of the first plant. just tied her down. i strengthened the main stem way too much (almost a quarter inch thick), so bending it was a little difficult and probably stressful.

plan is to just let it grow out, maybe 2 more nodes, and then tie it down again and the it will probably be time to flower (yeahhh!!!)

also did a pH run off. i collected too much water for the test, but i got a reading of 6.1. so i think im in the right ball park. ill keep giving it molasses to help stabilize the soil, and also feed it water that is pH'd between 7.2-7.8 to help raise the soil pH, which i hear can get acidic during flowering.


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 11, 2008)

this is the 2nd seedlings pics. the soil pH was about 6.4, which is good since the soil will most likely get more acidic. same plan as the above post.


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 14, 2008)

august 14th
this is the first plant. its growing very well, and faster than the other. this is probably since its a little taller and bushier, and gets more light.

some of the tips got burnt from touching the lights. i pushed down all the leaves to make it more dense, and have less branches sticking straight up into the light.

i also just did another section of LST. i am really amazed at how stout this plant is for being like 80% sativa. its just branching out like crazy, which is great.


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 14, 2008)

this is the other plant. looking just as healthy  and with less burn marks

future plans. i gotta move the plant to the new place tonight or tomorrow. ahhh, its here hehe. should be an interesting car ride. there is only one guy in the house right now, so it should be a little easier sneaking it in. 
besides moving my setup, i wanna try feeding them some beer. i heard that works great. molasses is working real well right now.


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 16, 2008)

just stopping by to bless your soon to be girls


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 19, 2008)

updated august 19th.

im starting to forget which plant is which. only things i have done since the last time is tie down the plants again and work on how i want to position the fans etc. to get the temperature down

i also did the move into the new room, which went very well. it was heavy lifting all my crap, but there was no trouble. plus, my room is on the main floor, so it stays much cooler, and my door has a lock on it. im still slightly paranoid when people come in the room.


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 19, 2008)

here is the other plant.


----------



## wackymack (Aug 19, 2008)

looking supa greaty


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 19, 2008)

wackymack said:


> looking supa greaty


hey thanks. the bigger plant looks great, and there isnt anything i can see wrong with it except burn marks from me being careless with the light. the smaller plant, however, has some lighter green/yellow starting to show in leaves. i am not sure if its a pH problem, or too much nutrients and a flush is needed, or if not enough. 
i think im going to slightly flush my plants next time i check for pH in a few days and watch to see how they react.


----------



## wackymack (Aug 20, 2008)

you should consider flowering it real soon bc there gona grow huge,haze is sativa dominant


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 20, 2008)

wackymack said:


> you should consider flowering it real soon bc there gona grow huge,haze is sativa dominant


i think im going to start flowering in 5 days, just due to time constrains i will be under during the last part of flowering. the beauty of this haze, though, is that it is supposed to be extremely short for the amount of sativa that is in the plants genetics. and i am lst'ing it, so height shouldnt be a problem


----------



## ElBarto (Aug 20, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> i think im going to start flowering in 5 days, just due to time constrains i will be under during the last part of flowering. the beauty of this haze, though, is that it is supposed to be extremely short for the amount of sativa that is in the plants genetics. and i am lst'ing it, so height shouldnt be a problem


That's what they say. 

I'm really looking forward to watching your grow. 

Looking good so far so good!


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 20, 2008)

ElBarto said:


> That's what they say.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to watching your grow.
> 
> Looking good so far so good!


always glad to have viewers. ill update new pics and pH readings i think on friday.


----------



## KingTeg (Aug 20, 2008)

trim her lots, fim technique works good for these ones, the arjans sprout like fucking crazy mine atleast grew another 3-3.5 feet from the day i put her into flowering


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 22, 2008)

plants are starting to look slightly bad. i think its because i have tried to do too much to them. i sprayed the leaves with a small amount of neem oil, which may have been a mistake, seeing as there is no mold or spider mites. im trying to correct all that right now.

anyway, the big plant has a run off of about 7.1 right now. id rather it be a little lower, but hopefully when i go into flower, the soil acidity starts to drop.

the little plant has a pH of 6.5. this is the more favorable pH, but this one looks less healthy than the last


----------



## wozb529 (Aug 22, 2008)

really nice grow man. i shall be keeping an eye on this one. best of luck to ya mate


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 22, 2008)

plan is to observe the plant for a few days now that i have flushed them. if they continue to get worse, its probably due to a lack of nutrients and ill know what to do to correct it.


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 22, 2008)

wozb529 said:


> really nice grow man. i shall be keeping an eye on this one. best of luck to ya mate


thanks i appreciate it!
its been smooth sailing up to this point. im starting to get the first sign of problems, but hopefully i have fixed them.


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 22, 2008)

august 22nd. just flushed them.
pics of big plant


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 22, 2008)

august 22nd. just flushed.

pics of little plant.


----------



## BigPoutine (Aug 25, 2008)

oh yeah that's gonna be some nice poutine eh, are they feminized seeds or are you taking a gamble with the 2 plants?


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah they are feminized. i only have room for 2 plants, and i figured the extra price was worth the time i would have to spend incase they both turned out male. im going to let them sit in dark for a day or two, and then its time for 12/12 hours of light!

im so damn excited!


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 26, 2008)

pictures taken august 24th. This is of the big plant, just before I switched to flowering lights and times.
looks pretty healthy


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 26, 2008)

august 24th

pics of little plant just before flowering. there is some very noticeable spotting on this one, but you cant tell from these shots. my pH was a little high, so it might be nutrient lockout. i figure ill give it a few days in the 12/12 light and hope the soil gets more acidic, if thats the case. 

ill be posting pictures for help if it doesnt clear up.


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 28, 2008)

Lookin nice and bushy...my babies alway grew high...cause i puttem outside.....i like those girls... ill stay scribed...


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 28, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> Lookin nice and bushy...my babies alway grew high...cause i puttem outside.....i like those girls... ill stay scribed...


did you grow arjans haze #3? do you have a link to your journal?


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 28, 2008)

no mannn... araja whhat....english do you speak it...... english????....lol jk... Im growin masta kush...


----------



## Bluntus McSmokey (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey man,

I'm still following and trying to learn...thanks for keeping this up. Can I ask a question? Are you going to be adding more 2700k bulbs and removing the others when you start to flower?

Or are you going to keep a mix? 

Thanks, and keep up the good work.


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 1, 2008)

i would keep a mix of lights, but when i do add another 23 watt 6500K, my temperature shoots up to about 85. so for me, im keeping all 2700K just for temperature purposes. ive seen how slow the plants "grow" when the temp is high. im trying to keep them under 82 degrees


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 1, 2008)

updated september 1st

big plant.

looks like the nute burn from my hydrated lime has finally stopped after i flushed with about 2 gallons of water. i added just regular high nitrogen fertilizer a few days later, and the leaves are starting to get a dark green again. things go very well for me when i barely do anything... gotta remember that!

also, i tied anything that was sticking up too high. so i now have an even canopy and a lot more space for light to get into. the plant is still staying very short and bushy, which is terrific!


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 1, 2008)

updated september 1st. 

little plant.

same deal as bigger plant, but this one didnt handle the nutrient overload from the lime nearly as well. lotsa burn marks, but they have seemed to stop spreading, and i believe are now under control.

i tied down anything sticking up, just like the big plant.


----------



## bosca (Sep 2, 2008)

Subscribed.

Got some of those beans under the soil myself, hoping they'll sprout soon.


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 2, 2008)

pouteh....you nailed it .....inddor grows with cfl's dont grow good under intense heat....especially when your cfl's are 2700k.....but outdoors....even when it gets upto 90 degrees..my clones still luv it... and my girls....in the sun rays out here in la... its like 100 degrees farenhiet.


----------



## wackymack (Sep 2, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> pouteh....you nailed it .....inddor grows with cfl's dont grow good under intense heat....especially when your cfl's are 2700k.....but outdoors....even when it gets upto 90 degrees..my clones still luv it... and my girls....in the sun rays out here in la... its like 100 degrees farenhiet.


 
whhaaatttt?


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 8, 2008)

my plants look like shitte. i think i might flush them again


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 9, 2008)

new pics please....


----------



## Kludge (Sep 9, 2008)

Following your grow. Really interested in how it turns out with the CFL's and a really good strain.

One thing to be aware of when using MG soil is that flushing it might cause the time-release nitrogen to "activate" flooding your plant with nitrogen causing burn. Or so I've read. I never flushed the ones I have in MG without using Clearex first so can't attest to it personally.


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 9, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Following your grow. Really interested in how it turns out with the CFL's and a really good strain.
> 
> One thing to be aware of when using MG soil is that flushing it might cause the time-release nitrogen to "activate" flooding your plant with nitrogen causing burn. Or so I've read. I never flushed the ones I have in MG without using Clearex first so can't attest to it personally.


glad to hear people are following this. i actually kind of take back what i said. the old growth from the beginning is turning yellow and dying off, but the new growth looks pretty healthy and green. ill give it a few days since i just added some flowering nutrients for the first time. 

perhaps pics by the weekend 

ps
after a flush in MG soil, i typically see the most growth. i have no real way of testing it, but its obviously either too many nutes, and they are being flushed out, or i am under fertilizing, and lots of N is being released, which is aiding growth


----------



## Kludge (Sep 9, 2008)

That may be the nitrogen being released from the MG soil. N is used for growth in veg so that makes sense.


----------



## ElBarto (Sep 10, 2008)

I've been keeping an eye on this thread too. You spent a pretty penny on some good seeds and I'm a bit surprised that you scrimped on the soil. Not much love for MG around here. I would have gone with Fox Farms or Canna Terra over MG. 

What about some more pics?


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 10, 2008)

no class friday. hopefully by then, all the dead leaves from my over nuting will be covered by fresh green growth. ill try and get pics then.

yeah i did skimp on the soil, but i bought the soil before i knew how much people loved fox farm, and by then, i spent too much on little doo-dads that arent necessary and cant pull the trigger to buy any more.


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 12, 2008)

lotta the dead matter just fell off from my over nuting, but they seem to be recovering and flowering just fine 

i did however water with some stinky water this morning which wasnt a good idea, but hopefully they are resilient


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 12, 2008)

here are the rest


----------



## Kludge (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking good, nice recovery. And you can tell you're in college... no one else drinks Keystone Light.


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 13, 2008)

ahaha yep, very true. the champagne of beers, next to miller high life 

yeah i think i have most of this growing stuff ironed out as far as making common mistakes, so i think from here on on out should be a solid growth period.


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 13, 2008)

lookin good....


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 13, 2008)

i like to think mine are the frankenstein of plants. i did such a weird job with LSTing, but marijuana is a resilient plant, which is great, and it has just adapted to everything ive thrown at it.


----------



## Scranny420 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lookin' good! Keep it up...err...sideways.


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 17, 2008)

finally, i am getting to the exciting part. bud formation 

things are looking sooo much better than before. i just gave it some 1/2 strength flowering nutes. im going to let the soil dry out, and then hit it with some low strength N nutes and molasses. 

i also did some minor tying down to help light get to the lower canopy.


----------



## DragonsBreath (Sep 17, 2008)

looks good man, i been wanting to try that haze, but being in the apple i can get that flavor anywhere, to bad they aren't all proper tho and seem weak.


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah i dont have enough of a connection to get there real good stuff unless I want to pay like $70+ an eighth. 
i dont know if its reasonable, but id love to get an ounce dry from the two plants. i started off attempting to do the bare minimum, but as i usually do, i sprung for a bunch of extras that arent necessary, and i think i spent about $350. 

i figure this first grow will 100% pay for what i spent, and then subsequent grows are all profit


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Sep 17, 2008)

lookin' good man. Can't wait till they are done. got some arjans haze 3 seeds myself but not gonna start for a while. hope they stay healthy for ya!


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 25, 2008)

september 25th. its been i think almost a month of flowering in a few days, which means about 1.5 months till harvest 

things are looking great. the plants are responding well to 1.5 times the recommended miracle grow orchid food. everythings nice and green, and minimal burning is occuring.

temps are about 80 degrees (75 in my room). as much as i hate when winter approaches, when the temps start dropping, i can add another bulb or two towards the end of the grow.

im also really pleased with the tying down. i have a real nice even canopy, with lights throughout, and the plant seems to have stopped growing vertically and is branching out and fattening up the bud sites.

future plans: give it water + a little miracid nutes + molasses, probably in a day or two.

i think next weekend i am going to flush out the pots one last time with about 1.5 times the pot size, just to clear out the salts and make sure i dont have pH problems at the very end of my grow.


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 25, 2008)

lol the aerial shots shows how rickity my setup is ahah. i cut so many damn uncessary holes everywhere, and i glued the pvd stand together without making sure it fit in the box, so now the two rubbermaids dont line up. but i instead turned it into a big passive air intake


----------



## wackymack (Sep 25, 2008)

looks nice


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks good I'm harvesting my Arjan's Haze #1 outdoor this week!!!! These are really great Sativas! Colorado is gonna love this bud


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 25, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Looks good I'm harvesting my Arjan's Haze #1 outdoor this week!!!! These are really great Sativas! Colorado is gonna love this bud


oh man i envy you!


----------



## bosca (Sep 28, 2008)

Just wondering, what height are your plants at d mo? I've Arjan's Haze 3 under a 200watt ecolite and I'm wondering if I'm gonna out grow my space...


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 28, 2008)

i have been tying down stems that gets too long, but it seems to be done growing vertically at about 2 feet. i have them in 2 gallon pots as well


----------



## fAMbAM808 (Sep 30, 2008)

nice grow..im loven it


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 30, 2008)

so i was letting the soil dry out to get some air down, but yesterday, i went from 9:30 am to about 9:30 pm without coming home, and just before i left, i messed around with my fans, and forgot to turn a big one on.

lets just say my plants are looking pretty grim. some of the main colas look just fine, but a few of the smaller ones have started to die.

i just gave them each .5 a gallon of water with some high N food to lower the pH, and also a teaspoon or so of molasses. im not too worried, they always seem to jump back, but i need to start being more careful now that i am in the last month or so of flowering.


----------



## poutineeh (Sep 30, 2008)

ill post some updates once they jump back


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 1, 2008)

God bless weed. althought i know its resilient, after exposing my plant for god only knows what heat (forgot a room fan that helps get the hot air out) for 10 hours, my plants looked terrible. but after just 1 day, with half a gallon of water + light nutes + molasses, they have already bounced back and are growing again.

i just put in a small, 30 cfm DC fan that is on the inside, blowing towards my lights to help get rid of the heat. the temperature around michigan has dropped to the 50's, with it being 66 in my room. This allowed me to add another 50 watts of light, which brings my box temp only to 75 degrees.


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 1, 2008)

future plan: wake up early friday, do 1 final mini-flush (~2-3 gallons per 2 gallon pot) to get rid of any crap that has built up that could cause future problems. after that, im hoping no future problems, and its just a matter of watering, nuting, and one final flushing. im excited.


since this is my first grow, please gimme advice when i should start checking trichs. i think i got another month to go though if the flowering time on the package is accurate.


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 1, 2008)

looking real good, esp wit cfl's............................. 

u look like u know what u are doing... peace enjoy...

how many weeks flowering??


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Oct 1, 2008)

looking awesome man. so you say a month left, I know GH says 10-12 weeks, are you gonna go the full 12?


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 1, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> looking real good, esp wit cfl's.............................
> 
> u look like u know what u are doing... peace enjoy...
> 
> how many weeks flowering??


im trying my best to keep it simple. i previously tried fixing "problems" i thought existed, to only really burn my plant. that was in veg, so im glad i got my bad screw up out of the way early.

yeah, basically just let the soil really dry out, add some water, nutes, molasses, the occasional mini-flush (usually see the most growth after these) and keep the temps down.

as for weeks flowering, i believe i started around september 1st, so its only been a month. flowering time is about 8-10 weeks or so, so another month and some change.


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 1, 2008)

ultimate procrastinator said:


> looking awesome man. so you say a month left, I know GH says 10-12 weeks, are you gonna go the full 12?


im really not keeping a time table on this, just using it to ball park, but i got the radioshack microscope, so ill let the trichs tell me when.

i am not a fan of couch lock at all. i like when i smoke to feel more euphoric and social. since this is a haze of sorts, i dont want it to act like speed, so im probably going to harvest at about 50% cloudy, 50% amber trichs.

i recently got some silver haze, which has been one of my first times knowing what strain i bought, so you can tell i dont smoke very good weed often. so its been super chill smoking that, and very social, and AH #3 is crossed with super silver haze, so im super excited to see how this is.

edit: i take back the not smoking very good stuff. i have been smoking great shit the last 2 weeks. my friend is pretty connected all of a sudden, and he had some grape tasting stuff, and he recently has been raving about this stuff called "warlock," which he said is 20X better than anything he has had previously. ive tried his nevilles haze one time, and that just kicked my ass it was so good. so im going to pick an eighth of that up tomorrow  ill let you know how it is. i hear its just all crystals


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Oct 1, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> im really not keeping a time table on this, just using it to ball park, but i got the radioshack microscope, so ill let the trichs tell me when.
> 
> i am not a fan of couch lock at all. i like when i smoke to feel more euphoric and social. since this is a haze of sorts, i dont want it to act like speed, so im probably going to harvest at about 50% cloudy, 50% amber trichs.
> 
> ...


cool man. I wish I were as hooked up at you haha. I've never known any of the strains i've smoked.


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 1, 2008)

ultimate procrastinator said:


> cool man. I wish I were as hooked up at you haha. I've never known any of the strains i've smoked.


only happened about twice, and all in the last 2 weeks, which is why i started growing 2 months ago


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 2, 2008)

fuck, i didnt realize how long it takes to filter water through a brita, and do a 3 gallon flush for 1 pot...
so i only flushed one. i also wiped the edge with neem oil, and cleared out all the dead matter.

judging right now, id say the one plant has about 1/4 to 1/2 an ounce on her, so i am well on my way of a goal of an ounce. 

im flushing the other one tomorrow.

enjoy


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 3, 2008)

so i flushed the other one this morning. 3 gallons for a 2 gallon pot. usually i see the most growth after one of these mini flushes, so hopefully that all goes towards making fatter buds


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Oct 9, 2008)

man, lookin good, im feenin' for it haha.

I don't know if you answered this already but why only a 2 gal pot?


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 10, 2008)

ultimate procrastinator said:


> man, lookin good, im feenin' for it haha.
> 
> I don't know if you answered this already but why only a 2 gal pot?


its all that could fit in my rubbermaid if i wanted to grow 2 plants. its also helped keep the plants manageable in terms of height. things are lookin good. ill post some updates soon, probably come sunday.


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 11, 2008)

just a few snap shots. did more high P-K food along with a lot of molasses. next time will just be water and molasses. i feel like i should be giving them more than a gallon between the two though...


----------



## wackymack (Oct 11, 2008)

great job, plus rep for ur ass


----------



## azmotodude (Oct 11, 2008)

Remember! flowering produces more buds in the last 2 weeks of flowering then any other time of flowering. so dont be surprised to pull off an ounce from each plant  

I just sat here and read this whole grow... very well done... 

Im growin 3 bagseeds with 6 cfl's that I stole from lowes =D woot woot haha (dont do this... it was hard as hell) but anyways ya... I look forward to your harvesting day.


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 12, 2008)

azmotodude said:


> Remember! flowering produces more buds in the last 2 weeks of flowering then any other time of flowering. so dont be surprised to pull off an ounce from each plant
> 
> I just sat here and read this whole grow... very well done...
> 
> Im growin 3 bagseeds with 6 cfl's that I stole from lowes =D woot woot haha (dont do this... it was hard as hell) but anyways ya... I look forward to your harvesting day.


thanks for reading my journal too. i tried to keep it as straight to the point and have as many pictures as i could. 

i cant wait for harvest day. but before then, i really need to build a carbon filter, or else my room is going to stink to high heaven, and my room mates will all know what ive been doing in my "school project."

send me a link of your journal when you start it


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 12, 2008)

lots of leaves no spots...nice grow....


----------



## DeweyKox (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm watching this thread for sure, as I really want to try growing Haze #3 soon, after a few harvest of my white rhino, and Belladonna, which is close to this bread but 10% less Sativa. Good job so far. Can't wait to see the harvest pics and review on the smoke effect.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice looking grow. I am subscribing


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 12, 2008)

nice, thanks for all the interest. ill keep updating with more pics and status changes. and i cant wait to review the smoke


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 13, 2008)

I cant wait either, i have been wanting to smoke sc since i heard the name. I have never heard anything about it, i just thought the name was the shit.


----------



## azmotodude (Oct 13, 2008)

how do people sell their grow? honestly? I mean after watching it grow... and taking all that risk... god damn... haha


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 14, 2008)

oh man my excitement for this just shot through the roof. my buds havent been "smelling" at all like what people complain about, so someone recommended pinching it.

well i pinched a smaller bud, and it smelled like pine and lemon! i almost dont want a carbon filter since its like have a built in air freshener for my gross room.

from kindgreenbuds.com
"Arjan's Haze #3 has a very woody sativa flavor, a taste of musk and campfires. Underneath is a scent of mint and lemon grass. This haze delivers a potent high with the qualities that most haze fans seek: a soaring clear-headed sensation that is never too heavy on thebody. This high creeps up slowly, but once its effects are felt, they stick around for a long while. It is a terriffic strain for creative moods and for the euphoria it can contribute to recreational activities. Anecdotally, it has been promising for chronic pain."

hopefully my hopes arent too high, but this is looking to be the best smoke of my life. and it flowers in just slightly over 2 months, which should be around early november    

i highly recommend this strain (so far) for anyone looking to do a small CFL grow and enjoys a good sativa high.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 14, 2008)

For sure this haze has me HIGH! I love it, gets me imagining some crazy stuff . . .


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice, how much. Nice buds man. That shit looks tasty.


----------



## ElBarto (Oct 15, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> i highly recommend this strain (so far) for anyone looking to do a small CFL grow and enjoys a good sativa high.


looking great, man

nice frosty buds, pretty dense for a cfl grow, seems to tolerate a bit of abuse

can't wait for the final weight & smoke report


----------



## bobnob (Oct 15, 2008)

hi

im about a month behind you doing some arjans haze no3 under cfl's for xmas.

this is my 2nd crop this year. its the best stuff ive ever smoked, even though the first crop didnt get all the way. looks like yours are doing extremely well, its a very vigorous strain, my first pair had meter high colas under 250w envirolites after 2 months. i hung my big envirolite right in between them and kept turning them so they got cooked on all sides !

it looks like these 2 offspring are going to be the same, i might post some pics soon if i can get it sorted. 

keep it up mate, arjan IS the man is he not ???

bob


----------



## drewsb420 (Oct 15, 2008)

your plants are growing beautiful man keep on doing whatever your doing


----------



## woolly68 (Oct 15, 2008)

_poutineeh have you harvested them yet if you have how much did you get off them.coz thinkin ov doing a little grow room doin outdoor at da min takes to long and is cfl's any good to grow wid dont look to bad from da look off yours.........._


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 15, 2008)

bobnob said:


> hi
> 
> im about a month behind you doing some arjans haze no3 under cfl's for xmas.
> 
> ...


congrats on the harvest. im super excited for the smoke, because im pretty picky when it comes to what i like. i spent a few weeks looking at strains and which will give me an uplifting, social high, since im not a fan of couch lock, so im glad to hear you say its one of the best youve had.

your right that it is a vigorous strain though. i barely do anything, and they grow just fine. even when i almost killed them a 1.5 months ago with nute burn, they have jumped back. keep me posted on how your journal goes


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 15, 2008)

bobnob said:


> hi
> 
> im about a month behind you doing some arjans haze no3 under cfl's for xmas.
> 
> ...





woolly68 said:


> _poutineeh have you harvested them yet if you have how much did you get off them.coz thinkin ov doing a little grow room doin outdoor at da min takes to long and is cfl's any good to grow wid dont look to bad from da look off yours.........._


i will be harvesting (if the flowering time advertised holds true) in about 2.5 weeks. im looking like i might get 2 ounces, and thats just from about 160 watts of CFL lights. i really need to look at the trichomes though, since i have no idea if they started to turn or not. 

i am going to be gone for 5 days, so im going to give them a ton of water/molasses tomorrow, raise my lights a bit, and see how much they grow while im gone.


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 15, 2008)

drewsb420 said:


> your plants are growing beautiful man keep on doing whatever your doing


i appreciate the kind words. its really a great, idiot-proof beginner strain so far. they did a great job on the breeding. its going to be nice to have this to smoke over x-mas break, since ill probably have to quit for a few months to prepare for any drug tests for summer jobs.


----------



## bobnob (Oct 18, 2008)

hi potineeh

arjans haze 3 is not ONE of the best, i promise you it is THE best i ever had and ive been around a long time. do they smell yet ? i think the smell is beautiful, not sweaty like skunk, it actually made my house smell nice !!! the stone is just what you want, it sneaks up on you and really gets you moving.

i made 13 cuttings from these 2 before i started them flowering, i kept the cuttings on a windowsill and only 3 look like they might not make it. at this time of year that is amazing, they are really strong plants.

the 2 im flowering are not even 3 weeks in yet and they are covered in buds, i use bio bizz bloom and ive just got some bio heaven which is working well after only a couple of applications.

all the very best mate,
bob


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Oct 18, 2008)

bobnob said:


> hi potineeh
> 
> arjans haze 3 is not ONE of the best, i promise you it is THE best i ever had and ive been around a long time. do they smell yet ? i think the smell is beautiful, not sweaty like skunk, it actually made my house smell nice !!! the stone is just what you want, it sneaks up on you and really gets you moving.
> 
> ...


hey bob, how long did you flower yours for?


----------



## bobnob (Oct 19, 2008)

hi

i had to finish the first crop after about 9 weeks because i was getting mold in my room but i reckon they definately wanted 2 more weeks. these 2 im doing now should have had 11 weeks at the beginning of december, if they need another week then, they will still be in time for xmas.

even at 9 weeks they really were a great smoke, and i didnt get chance to flush them


----------



## bosca (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking great man, in 8 weeks time my Arjan's Haze 3 will be done and I hope I do as well as you.

Just wondering, how tall are your plants? I tied mine down during veg and again when they shot up at the start of flower and I've managed to keep them at just over a foot tall, which I think is amazing given the size of other hazes!


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 21, 2008)

just got back from backpacking in new york. took some photos. ill see there has been a few posts in my journal, so ill get back to those later tonight im sure. thanks for lookin'


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Oct 21, 2008)

yo where you go packin? I bpacked for a week in the adirondack high peak zone this summer.

those buds be getting fat! haha keep it up man.


----------



## Ish718 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wait, so your not going to use any high potassium lights or metal halides?
What nutrients did you use?

<<<newbie here


----------



## wackymack (Oct 21, 2008)

lookin verry tasty


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking real nice. Bet it will be nice smoke.


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 21, 2008)

bobnob said:


> hi potineeh
> 
> arjans haze 3 is not ONE of the best, i promise you it is THE best i ever had and ive been around a long time. do they smell yet ? i think the smell is beautiful, not sweaty like skunk, it actually made my house smell nice !!! the stone is just what you want, it sneaks up on you and really gets you moving.
> 
> ...


damn that makes me excited to hear, and it sounds like everything i could hope for. good luck on your grow as well 



bosca said:


> Looking great man, in 8 weeks time my Arjan's Haze 3 will be done and I hope I do as well as you.
> 
> Just wondering, how tall are your plants? I tied mine down during veg and again when they shot up at the start of flower and I've managed to keep them at just over a foot tall, which I think is amazing given the size of other hazes!


yeah, id say mine is about 1'-1.5' tall, and i did the same as you. its surprising how just tying that main cola down produces so much branching. i cant tell anymore what the main cola even is since they all have great, even bud growth.


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 21, 2008)

ultimate procrastinator said:


> yo where you go packin? I bpacked for a week in the adirondack high peak zone this summer.
> 
> those buds be getting fat! haha keep it up man.


that is exactly where we went! im not too sure on the details however, since my friends were more experienced and took over as to where we went, but we were in the adirondacks. i gotta say, it was so fucking cold at night! it was pitch black by 7 pm, and we could see frost on the ground by 8. pretty sure temps got to 25 degrees at night, which we didnt expect since we only say the 50 degree daytime weather report...

anyway, yeah, they really did fatten up while i was gone. i raised the lights slightly in case of growth, and then i gave each plant 1.5 gallons of a light nitrogen and P-K fertilizer, along with a lot of molasses. 

i just fed it more of that mix today, each .5 a gallon. i think ill let it dry out for a while and then i need to do my first trich check to see where i am at.


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 21, 2008)

Ish718 said:


> Wait, so your not going to use any high potassium lights or metal halides?
> What nutrients did you use?
> 
> <<<newbie here


yeah, the two options if you have a ballast are high pressure sodium (HPS) and the metal halide (MH). if you dont want to deal with the hot temps and are just doing a small grow like me (stealth mind you), then you can use compact fluorescents (CFLs). during vegetative, you want blue light (temp. rating of 6500K), and then in flower, you want red light (2700K). 

i did just CFLs, and i am surprised at how much i might get. it looks like an ounce from each plant, and i only used around 180 watts. 

as for nutrients, i used miracle gro's "miracid" formula for vegging, and then for floweirng, i used shultz's orchid nutrient formula. so for veg, high nitrogen is important, and then flowering, high potassium and phosphorus is important. i am also using molasses, which feeds the bacteria in the soil, who in turn feed the plant and allows for big bud growth (in soil!).

hopefully this helps.


----------



## Hagelbuds (Oct 22, 2008)

hi potineeh, im a first time grower, and its #3!! so far my grow is going good, i have 1 plant about to go into flowering, and 5 clones that are about 2 weeks old. im using a 400wt metallic halide for the veg right now, but i will switch it to a 400 wt HPS for flowering, which we will do at the end of the week. were using plastic storage tubs to grow them in, theyre around 4-5 gallons.

the plant was not well taken care of a month ago when i took over caring for it from friends, ever since its been tough, but its much healthier then a month ago. once i get some pics ill put them up if youd like. any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 22, 2008)

Hagelbuds said:


> hi potineeh, im a first time grower, and its #3!! so far my grow is going good, i have 1 plant about to go into flowering, and 5 clones that are about 2 weeks old. im using a 400wt metallic halide for the veg right now, but i will switch it to a 400 wt HPS for flowering, which we will do at the end of the week. were using plastic storage tubs to grow them in, theyre around 4-5 gallons.
> 
> the plant was not well taken care of a month ago when i took over caring for it from friends, ever since its been tough, but its much healthier then a month ago. once i get some pics ill put them up if youd like. any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated!


sounds like you have a great setup for success. as for tips, id say love the plant, but not too much. ive been real busy during my grow, so i only get to water every 4th day or so, and i really didnt even give it any significant amount of nutes till flowering (granted, i was using time release soil from miracle gro). just make sure the top 2 inches dries out before you put anything in it.

and molasses works great at all stages, but use less during veg and ramp it up during flowering. 

also, id say under fertilize it, that way, if the color isnt looking as green as it should etc., then you know you just need to add some nutrients. it takes the guess work out of "do i need to add more, or take away fertilizer"


----------



## Inspectah (Oct 22, 2008)

niceee i was lookin at arjans haze too


----------



## DeweyKox (Oct 22, 2008)

update pic?


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## Inspectah (Oct 22, 2008)

that looks just about ready to harvest? how much longer you gonna go?


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 22, 2008)

probably another 2 weeks. i looked at the trichs, and they are all clear still, so i must still have some time. if the published flower time is right, i started on the 2nd of september, so im expecting to go a little in november. 

not sure what a cloudy trichrome looks like, maybe its obvious, but ill probably wait till 25% is amber, just so i can be sure i harvest at the right time for my "uppidty" high im looking for


----------



## DeweyKox (Oct 22, 2008)

yea! Now that's what I'm talking about. Yummy, for sure bot ready for harvest. I would make sure there trics are white in a few more weeks! I can't wait to see the review of the effect


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice! Its close just not there yet . .


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 28, 2008)

my god im so close. i did a trich check today. on a good leaf off one plant, it looked like there was still some clear trichs, a few cloudy, and if im not mistaken, i saw 1 amber trich. im looking for an up high, so im going to harvest when its primarily cloudy.

the other plant, i took a crappier, slightly nute burnt sample. it seemed like most were cloudy, so i may be chopping one plant down before another. 

i went too gung ho about a week ago with nutes. i didnt give it a lot, but i did 2 consective waters with nutes added, when in retrospect, i only shouldve done one. didnt seem to make a huge difference, but i keep forgetting to keep things simple.

ps the third picture is of my "retarded" bud that wont stop growing vertically. on the lower part of the stem, there is plenty of bud, but above a certain point, its all stalk


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 28, 2008)

i wrestled slightly with one stem, trying to reposition the bud, and i smelled my fingers after, and OH MY GOD, it smells soo good. not in the sense that skunky weed smells good because you know it will get you high, but i wanted to rub this shit all over me. it smelled of fresh pine and lemons and is oh so fragrant. its wonderful!!! im so pleased with this as my first strain, and i havent even smoked it.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 29, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> i wrestled slightly with one stem, trying to reposition the bud, and i smelled my fingers after, and OH MY GOD, it smells soo good. not in the sense that skunky weed smells good because you know it will get you high, but i wanted to rub this shit all over me. it smelled of fresh pine and lemons and is oh so fragrant. its wonderful!!! im so pleased with this as my first strain, and i havent even smoked it.


TASTES Like pine and lemon too. Buds look good man! After this you will be buying and HPS . . . . I really like these haze's


----------



## DeweyKox (Oct 29, 2008)

Looking good bro, very nice for CFL's!


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 30, 2008)

just fed the twins each about .6 gallons of ph'd water, with a ton of molasses. apparently i have real good drainage, cause water was already coming out the bottom.

typically when i do a ton of water i see a lot of growth, probably because excess salts/nutrients are being washed out. plus its coming towards the end, and i need to start flushing. figure i would start small, then when i have time, ill flush them out with about 5 gallons each and then let them sit for 5 days and chop em. FUCK YEAH!!! ill post some pics in 2 or 3 days when some more growth happens


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 6, 2008)

pics of the plant i am chopping in a week


----------



## wackymack (Nov 6, 2008)

looks real good.

this only proves that those who know how to use cfls to there full advantage will get a repectable yeild as oppose to some ppl who are inexperienced and jump to a hid and get shitty results


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 6, 2008)

wackymack said:


> looks real good.
> 
> this only proves that those who know how to use cfls to there full advantage will get a repectable yeild as oppose to some ppl who are inexperienced and jump to a hid and get shitty results


yep i agree with you. you really need to position those lights properly. i used a surge protector to get the top canopy, and then i had 2 extension cords, each with a y-adapter to get the sides and allow for very close proximity. 

once i chop the one plant, the other one will have a whole week of getting all the light to itself, so i should get a little bit extra, which im psyched about


----------



## DeweyKox (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking Dense!  Good Job, keep em coming!


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, haven't read 15 page grow journal in a while. Very interesting thread. Props man. I have been looking into the Arjan Haze's for quite some time now. I am almost 100% on growing Arjan Haze #2 under 300w of HPS lighting. I bet I'll be all about the LST to control the height. Yours have truly come a long way and look great. I'll be starting my Arjan grow in about a month, so I am real excited. 

It is such great news that they do not have that potent of a smell. That was something I have always worried about. The description of any of the Arjans is so great. I see why it spiked both of our interest. Screw cough lock haha!! I'll be keepin an eye on your harvest. Keep us updated with dry weight and some of your cutting and such. 

Keep on Keepin on


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 6, 2008)

MJ Crescendo said:


> Wow, haven't read 15 page grow journal in a while. Very interesting thread. Props man. I have been looking into the Arjan Haze's for quite some time now. I am almost 100% on growing Arjan Haze #2 under 300w of HPS lighting. I bet I'll be all about the LST to control the height. Yours have truly come a long way and look great. I'll be starting my Arjan grow in about a month, so I am real excited.
> 
> It is such great news that they do not have that potent of a smell. That was something I have always worried about. The description of any of the Arjans is so great. I see why it spiked both of our interest. Screw cough lock haha!! I'll be keepin an eye on your harvest. Keep us updated with dry weight and some of your cutting and such.
> 
> Keep on Keepin on


im glad to hear you enjoyed my journal. i try my best to keep the fluff to a minimal and do as much updates as i can. yeah this strain doesnt smell at all. its like having a flower growing in your closet. 

yeah there definitely was some scary moments during this grow. all part of the learning curve. i really went overboard especially with the hydrated lime i bought. that just torched my plants. did teach me not to fuck around with them so much though 

it will be nice not having to tend to a plant for a while and to reap what i have sewn. hopefully it will encourage me to do another grow shortly.


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Nov 6, 2008)

you should grow a different type of arjan haze for the next one haha


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 6, 2008)

They look amazing! Don't you love those long hairs!? This strain is really beautiful when it buds, outdoors it is amazing too. Its cool to see how it can be grown indoors, Greenhouse did a good job on this one. I am still enjoying my haze.


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah i am fucking excited so much for this. ive never seen quite so many hairs before on a bud personally. i should have something smokeable in a week, so stay tuned


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Nov 7, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> im glad to hear you enjoyed my journal. i try my best to keep the fluff to a minimal and do as much updates as i can. yeah this strain doesnt smell at all. its like having a flower growing in your closet.


I definitely appreciate the minimal fluff. Personally I can't stand journals which are 50 odd pages of unrelated conversation and only 2% actual updates or pictures. great journal you have though, very helpful for people like myself who plan to grow arjans haze 3 also. The lack of smell is AWESOME news, makes security a bunch easier.

Can't wait for harvest day, keep us updated, and good job keeping it alive lol, I hope I'll be able to do the same when I start mine.


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 7, 2008)

pretty positive i have magnesium deficiency. so plans have changed. i am going to give my plants one last nurtient cocktail, seeing as most the hairs on some buds are still white. ill feed it tomorrow with some high nitrogen food + a tsp of mg. ill give the first plant another week of growing and then flush and harvest, and then the other plant ill let go another week following that. 
just a little too early, even though i want that heady high


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Nov 8, 2008)

have you checked the trichomes at all?


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah, they are all cloudy, maybe a few clears. almost no ambers to be seen. so i think they got a little more time in the oven

edit: just gave them some more nutrients this morning. i really need to let that soil dry out, since it seems like its been damp forever


----------



## ElBarto (Nov 10, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> edit: just gave them some more nutrients this morning. i really need to let that soil dry out, since it seems like its been damp forever


You're still giving them nutes with < 1 week to go? Shouldn't you be flushing at this point? Aren't you worried about the bud tasting of chemicals?


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 10, 2008)

i decided the plants need to go a week longer than i expected. i still see some buds that have no orange hairs. but your right, i will flush again when i need to get the chemicals out


----------



## ElBarto (Nov 10, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> i decided the plants need to go a week longer than i expected. i still see some buds that have no orange hairs. but your right, i will flush again when i need to get the chemicals out


You need to flush for at least a week, some people say two weeks, some people even say three.


----------



## DeweyKox (Nov 10, 2008)

And some ppl say there's no taste difference flushing or not. Going to test this thoery my self soon!


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 10, 2008)

i will only have time for one week, so this will be a good test. if i keep flushing, all my fan leaves look like they will die and leave nothing to provide energy to the buds, so im doing it for that purpose


----------



## DeweyKox (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, you fan levaes should look normal even after 2 weeks of flushing. You might be over watering. Flushing to me is when the medium is dry, use about 3 times the amount of water of size of container. Then let dry in the next 3-4 days, and repeat. Dont water everday unless you have a coco or other mediums that actually dry out in a day, otherwise, wait till she dry's up.


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (Nov 11, 2008)

whats your light setup?? 
and how long did you veg.?


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 11, 2008)

jesus, i just did the math, and i think im working with about 300 watts of CFL light... i thought i was only at 200... damn

i vegged for a month, and then its been about 2.2 months of flowering.


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey, they are looking great, soon you will be done with a successful grow!
I was wondering about the odor, does it still really only smell like pine/lemon? Did you ever get or make a carbon filter?

Just wondering because I'm hoping to grow them without the need of a carbon filter, and if they really don't smell like marijuana at all, then I won't have change my whole setup, which isn't suited for one.


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 12, 2008)

ultimate procrastinator said:


> Hey, they are looking great, soon you will be done with a successful grow!
> I was wondering about the odor, does it still really only smell like pine/lemon? Did you ever get or make a carbon filter?
> 
> Just wondering because I'm hoping to grow them without the need of a carbon filter, and if they really don't smell like marijuana at all, then I won't have change my whole setup, which isn't suited for one.


yeah they really dont smell like weed at all. its just smelled like fresh flowers essentially. my setup is so rickity that i doubt i couldve made a good carbon filter otherwise, so this worked out so well. so yeah, you dont need one.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 12, 2008)

are the buds tightly packed?


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 12, 2008)

just did a trichome check now. looks like everything is pretty much cloudy, with a few ambers popping up here and there (~2%). so i am going to let the soil dry out till saturday, then i am going to flush it with water+molasses (~2 gallons each pot). give it a week, and then chop em down next weekend. hopefully thats enough time to get rid of any fertilizer taste.... we will see.


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 12, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> are the buds tightly packed?


some more than others. all about light position, and when you have multiple colas, its hard to get a good position on all the buds w/o burning them with heat. id say half are on the lighter side, while the other half look like real dense buds.


----------



## DeweyKox (Nov 12, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but growing a sativa strain and to get the best of the sativa effect, wouldn't u want to harvest when cloudy not amber?


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 12, 2008)

DeweyKox said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but growing a sativa strain and to get the best of the sativa effect, wouldn't u want to harvest when cloudy not amber?


yeah, i agree, but i think in a week, if they change to amber at the rate they have been, i should get at most 10% ambers by next week, which is still pretty good. some of the buds still have predominately white hairs, so im trying to give them time to thicken up more. 

ill upload some pics of the buds in the next day or two to show you guys what im referring to.


----------



## DeweyKox (Nov 12, 2008)

OK cool. I would say 10% amber and your close to golden


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 13, 2008)

ill have to do a proper photoshoot when i flush them either tomorrow or the next day, but here are a few pics to gawk at 
the additional nutrients and the extra week has realllyyyyyy gone a long way in terms of adding resin and size to the plant. hopefully when i flush with water+molasses, they really thicken up


----------



## DeweyKox (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking good. Did you keep any more seeds or clones or mothers. Would love to see you throw a 400W HPS at them on the next batch. I am growing a simular strain called Belladonna, and hope to have an sativa effect like haze 3


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 13, 2008)

I really like that first top cola looks awesome man! Can't wait to smoke with you bro!


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (Nov 13, 2008)

when you flush; can you put mollasses in the water with it? will it make the buds sweeter? lol just a thought


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 13, 2008)

mrXgreenthumbX said:


> when you flush; can you put mollasses in the water with it? will it make the buds sweeter? lol just a thought


yeah they give it extra sweetness while also making the buds heavier


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 13, 2008)

sampling a small bud i clipped a week ago, which should be 100% cloudy, or with a little clears. let you know how the smoke is.
off to the gym high


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 13, 2008)

so pre-mature smoke review:
gotta say, the high was so clear headed, i could almost not even tell i was high by the usual standards: body buzz; feeling retarded etc. i just felt more blissful and energized, which translated well to the gym. i had music on, which sounded great, and i also increased how much i lifted and exercised. so im convinced weed can be a performance enhancer hahaha

anyway, i just barely smoked this stuff and i can tell its exactly what i wanted. i just did 1 bag volcano bag with my heat gun on the lowest setting to vaporize, and i only used probably 1/4 a standard bong bowl... so im harvesting at the right time i feel. ill get a little more body buzz since the plants are still going, but i think the extra yield and the insurrance that no trichomes are clear is worth the extra week i decided on.

oh, and it tastes great, even though i dried the little nug out way too much.


----------



## DeweyKox (Nov 13, 2008)

Very good to hear! Will be getting some seeds soon!


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats looks really good. +rep. So you enjoyed the high?


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 14, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> Thats looks really good. +rep. So you enjoyed the high?


thanks for the rep! yeah i really enjoyed the high. i barely,barely did any of it though, and i could tell its great for socializing. i hate weed that makes you ok with sitting on your couch instead of going out to hang with people. hopefully its characteristics dont change much with the extra week i let the plants grow.


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 14, 2008)

ahhhh yeahhh! so i just flushed with water at about pH of 6.3, added molasses, and gave one plant 2 gallons. i have 2 gallon pots, but i added so much perlite and sand that almost all the water drains through. probably will be dumping out 1.5 gallons.

going to do the other plant today when i buy some more water since brita filtering is a pain. same drill

future plans: probably going to do one more watering, say next wednesday till water comes out of the bottom. im hoping this is enough water and time to get rid of the chemical taste.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 14, 2008)

[email protected], that looks great. How is the smell? I just can't stop staring at your buds.


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 14, 2008)

smell is wonderful. smells like pine and lemon grass. no hint of skunk or cheese

yeah ive only seen the tops of them, but i didnt realize how far down they go. im hoping to get 1.5 ounces dried from 2 plants. i would be elated to get that


----------



## x Ganja x King x 420 (Nov 14, 2008)

did you top these plants? if so how far into the grow did you top it?


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 14, 2008)

just did low stress training which forced multiple colas. never done fimming, and after this, i doubt i would try it since no stress is caused from cutting the plant with LST. seems like they both get the same outcome.


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 14, 2008)

here is the other plant. just did a 2 gallon flush with pH of about 6.5 with molasses. hoping they fatten up more during this last week also, but ill be totally content no matter what. so excited. just one more week till harvest!


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 14, 2008)

dont have to be tidy to grow


----------



## DeweyKox (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice looking buds my friend.! Can't wait to see the smoke out come. Flush once with tap water and dry, and cutt them down. If you cure it right, the flavor will be the same.


----------



## ThaDonNacci (Nov 15, 2008)

HOLY HELL DUDE! ++++ REP for the kick ass journal! Ur buds look amazing- that's all I can say........
I'm fixin to start a CFL grow of my own....... Probably gunna lay it out in my closet-- added up I'll have 12,500 lumens for my babies....... I'm not doing any particular seeds, just some bag that I have saved up from some decent bud I had in the past.......
I can only hope that mine will turn out as beautiful as ur have!

Thanks again for the journal, I know I'll be takin alot out of this one for sure.....

Again +++ REP to you!

I can't wait to hear what ur dried weight was and what the smoke is like!


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 16, 2008)

ThaDonNacci said:


> HOLY HELL DUDE! ++++ REP for the kick ass journal! Ur buds look amazing- that's all I can say........
> I'm fixin to start a CFL grow of my own....... Probably gunna lay it out in my closet-- added up I'll have 12,500 lumens for my babies....... I'm not doing any particular seeds, just some bag that I have saved up from some decent bud I had in the past.......
> I can only hope that mine will turn out as beautiful as ur have!
> 
> ...


i really appreciate the kind words. yeah i am surprising myself at how well this grow has been going. ive tried my best to document everything that goes on so that others can learn from my mistakes, as well as the methods i do

if you got any questions, just shoot me a message.


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 16, 2008)

2 weeks ago, the plan was to have cut and harvested everything by this weekend. now thats its arrived and i already decided to let it go an extra week, i really made the right decision. wouldve made the classic mistake of harvesting too early on a first grow. 

i say check the trichomes on all your buds (or enough to get a representative sample of the plant) because i came to find that some buds would be all cloudy, with a few ambers, yet other buds would still be 75% cloudy and 25% clear. i looked at a few buds that still had clears and re-arranged my lights to help them turn. i found that buds that had trichomes turning at a faster rate had a lot more light hitting them. so the buds that still needed the trichs to go all cloudy i gave more light to for this final week of growing to help make sure i get that up high im looking for (by getting all clears cloudy), as well as slowing the rate trichomes turned amber on the buds that had more light previously.


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 16, 2008)

so me and my room mate got baked off this stuff (the little sampler bud that was ~90% cloudy, 10% clear) on friday, and immediately i was a little ball of energy. i couldnt help but bop up and down to the music we were listening to i had so much energy. and it was all very clear headed. didnt feel foggy or anything. then we went out and drank some wine at his sisters place and conversation just flowed easily.

dunno if its a unique instance, but im hoping thats how the high is every time, cause it was so ideal. i never really get to experience this since most people you buy from have indica plants, or they let the grows go longer so that the buds have more weight, but have more amber trichs.

moral of the story, grow your own so that you have complete control of what kind of high you want


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad to hear you like the smoke, sativas are a good smoke if you are going to be active. Smoke a lot of haze though and the clear heady up high can become confusing (forget a lot of stuff, lose your train of thought, ect.) and almost psychedelic very cool smoke. Make sure you make a little hash from the trimmings too poutineeh I made a bunch of bubble hash from my haze harvest and the high is probably best described by Jimi Hendrix in "Purple Haze" .


----------



## DeweyKox (Nov 16, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> moral of the story, grow your own so that you have complete control of what kind of high you want


Dude, that is exactly how I feel Braw! That is why I can't wait to smoke my own sativa shit, I want this energetic high and clear headedness. I'm growing Belladonna which is close to what your strain is, but I want to grow Arjan Haze#3 next along with Kali Mist which is about as closed to Sativa you can get. I love having the power to pick our seeds and for the type of high we want to try or continues to stay on everyday!


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 16, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Glad to hear you like the smoke, sativas are a good smoke if you are going to be active. Smoke a lot of haze though and the clear heady up high can become confusing (forget a lot of stuff, lose your train of thought, ect.) and almost psychedelic very cool smoke. Make sure you make a little hash from the trimmings too poutineeh I made a bunch of bubble hash from my haze harvest and the high is probably best described by Jimi Hendrix in "Purple Haze" .


yeah i am definitely going to save my trimmings. how much are bubble bags? i dont think i would want to spend more than $30 to make hash, so i was thinking about doing the honey bee extractor


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Nov 17, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> i say check the trichomes on all your buds (or enough to get a representative sample of the plant) because i came to find that some buds would be all cloudy, with a few ambers, yet other buds would still be 75% cloudy and 25% clear. i looked at a few buds that still had clears and re-arranged my lights to help them turn. i found that buds that had trichomes turning at a faster rate had a lot more light hitting them. so the buds that still needed the trichs to go all cloudy i gave more light to for this final week of growing to help make sure i get that up high im looking for (by getting all clears cloudy), as well as slowing the rate trichomes turned amber on the buds that had more light previously.


wow, way to be scientifically astute! Even though it may not have been replicated (but I do suggest looking into it in your next grow). Observation is a wonderful tool when used and it rewards those who use it, + rep.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi poutineeh nice job dont this haze 3 take 14 weeks in flower it should look a bit more like this when ready


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 17, 2008)

DeweyKox said:


> Dude, that is exactly how I feel Braw! That is why I can't wait to smoke my own sativa shit, I want this energetic high and clear headedness. I'm growing Belladonna which is close to what your strain is, but I want to grow Arjan Haze#3 next along with Kali Mist which is about as closed to Sativa you can get. I love having the power to pick our seeds and for the type of high we want to try or continues to stay on everyday!


yeah this is easily the best way to get what you want out of pot. there have been times i have really thought about quitting because i had smoked some crappy weed that was heavy indica and then stayed in because i would get anxiety about going out into crowds when all i wanted to do was sit on my couch. so being able to grow a sativa like this is a blessing.

i cant wait to give a full write up on the smoke in 2 weeks time. just wish i had it ready for thanksgiving, but it will be nice to go on vacation and come back to the nugs finishing their first week of drying.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 17, 2008)

I cant wait for the review. i also love sativas, my fav. How tall did yours get?


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 17, 2008)

ultimate procrastinator said:


> wow, way to be scientifically astute! Even though it may not have been replicated (but I do suggest looking into it in your next grow). Observation is a wonderful tool when used and it rewards those who use it, + rep.


Yeah oil is a lot different. Bubble bags can run you a couple hundred bucks, they are well worth the long term investment though if you plan on growing more. The hash they produce pays for them quick. The other option is to make your own with silk screen at an art supply store, you could do that cheap.


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 17, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> I cant wait for the review. i also love sativas, my fav. How tall did yours get?


did LST, so only about 1.5'-2' tall. i picked the seeds because its supposed to be the most stout sativa dominant strain out there (or atleast in a very small group).


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 18, 2008)

right now they are very close to 3ft., had to tie em down cuz they were too tall.


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 20, 2008)

Final update before harvest 

everything is going great! come harvest time, it will have been 2 weeks since my last nutrient watering, which is hopefully enough time for the chemical taste to go away.

i did a "flush" sunday, where each plant got 2 gallons of water (both sitting in 2 gallon pots). I have a lot of perlite and sand in each, so i probably got close to 1.25-1.5 gallons back in the bucket i used to catch the run off.

watered yesterday with pH'd water (pH ~6), giving each plant 1/2 a gallon along with molasses. did the same thing today, and saw run off in the trays they are sitting in, which hopefully is carrying the salts/fertilizers with it.


i did a trichome check today, and they "seem" like they are all cloudy, but i could almost swear i saw some clears, but its hard to compare at this point. i havent really seen any ambers yet, which is good. does anyone know if its a rapid turnover rate from cloudy to amber? cause at this rate, i could let it go another week to really develop the buds, but i dont want to look at the trichs one day and see 15%-20% ambers. anyone know?

i would have been pretty upset with myself if i had harvested last week when i had originally planned. they are getting so much thicker and producing so much more resin in the past week, i am almost hesitant to cut it down this weekend. but then again, i love that heady, speedy high. id rather harvest too early, than too late and get couch lock though 

ill be watering with another gallon of water+molasses between the two plants probably saturday, and then chop em down either sunday morning, or monday morning. fuck im so excited! plus im going to florida for thanksgiving while they dry, so the wait will be a lot more tolerable.


----------



## ThaDonNacci (Nov 20, 2008)

Beautiful Dude absolutely BEA-UTIFUL!


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 20, 2008)

wow awsome strain. ur gonna have a nice harvest. by the way the turnover from cloudy to amber trics happens fast so i would check them everyday.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 20, 2008)

Those girls are looking real nice, you will know when its time to harvest, she'll tell ya.


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 20, 2008)

AAA+ job wit cfl's.................. enjoy


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Nov 20, 2008)

awesome job cant wait for the final weight. 

also I hope your drying conditions don't fluctuate while you are gone, worst case causing mold. You'll be fine though


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice job on the grow man.

Just wondering what your grow room was like... Soil...Lighting.. Months in veg.. months in flower.. 

+rep on the journal and the plant... lookin forward to the harvest.


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 20, 2008)

floridasucks said:


> wow awsome strain. ur gonna have a nice harvest. by the way the turnover from cloudy to amber trics happens fast so i would check them everyday.


thats good to know. i was thinking about pushing the date back to tuesday, but if ambers happen fast, ill just do it sunday like i intended. thanks


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 20, 2008)

god damn i couldnt help myself. i chopped down a little popcorn bud site to test it out. i did the microwave steam method to dry it out. hopefully it isnt insanely harsh. i should have enough for the weekend, and then ill be gone on vacation, so they should be dried for ~1 week by then. it was just too tempting.


----------



## StonerDude876 (Nov 20, 2008)

nice lookin buds dude, good job. check out my lady https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/123960-my-indoor-grow.html


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 20, 2008)

im high after only a little bit, and music is fucking great hahaah!!!!
beck is the man


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 21, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> im high after only a little bit, and music is fucking great hahaah!!!!
> beck is the man


That shit is nice, you smoke all the time or just every once and while? I saw a homemade dryer box and it looked legit and cheap, i will look for the post and link it here. It does not use heat, but redirects air.


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 21, 2008)

i smoke just once in a while. im in school and smoking just makes doing homework that much harder, so i typically smoke thursday-saturday.


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Nov 21, 2008)

lookinng good >_<


----------



## wackymack (Nov 21, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> i smoke just once in a while. im in school and smoking just makes doing homework that much harder, so i typically smoke thursday-saturday.


 
thats weird,i took 6 bong hits last night and studied for a math test and i nailed every answer,i passed but had a brain fart

if ur in hs then that will kill ur high so quickly bc u got to stay active persay

college is the shit,no one fucking cares


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice job on the grow man.

Just wondering what your grow room was like... Soil...Lighting.. Months in veg.. months in flower.. 

+rep on the journal and the plant... lookin forward to the harvest.


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 21, 2008)

dgafaboutanyone said:


> lookinng good >_<


thanks


wackymack said:


> thats weird,i took 6 bong hits last night and studied for a math test and i nailed every answer,i passed but had a brain fart
> 
> if ur in hs then that will kill ur high so quickly bc u got to stay active persay
> 
> college is the shit,no one fucking cares


yeah ive for sure gone to class high once or twice. most interesting stuff you'll hear, but then you forget it 15 mins you get outta the class haha. atleast for me 



greenleaftoker said:


> Nice job on the grow man.
> 
> Just wondering what your grow room was like... Soil...Lighting.. Months in veg.. months in flower..
> 
> +rep on the journal and the plant... lookin forward to the harvest.



soil and nutrients were both miracle gro products

lighting has about 300 watts, with 3:1 ratio of 2700K to 6500K. about one month in veg, and then 11 weeks of flower. they are lookin pertty


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 23, 2008)

holy shit. just harvested one of the plants so far. i got 146g wet!!!

i figure when its all dried and cured, it will be half the weight, so about 57g, which translates to a little more than 2 ounces.

this is so much more than i expected, and i still have an entire plant to trim later tonight. the other one looks like it yielded less, but i really dont care at this point haha


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 23, 2008)

Daaaammnnn.. Congrats on the yield bro... looks great.

Got a few shots of the plant you harvested right before harvesting?


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 23, 2008)

niiice yield, and the bud looks especially nice. Good job


----------



## Shitmuffins (Nov 23, 2008)

haha this is a tight little grow dude
i'll post some pics of my current grow soon


----------



## wackymack (Nov 23, 2008)

i just got 2 things about ur end product...

1 did u zero out the pie pan before hitting the scale?

2 the ducktape will give out soon and ur buds will fall on the ground,do what i do...fishing hooks


----------



## ThaDonNacci (Nov 23, 2008)

Green dude- That looks AMAZING! You really did an awesome fuckin job!
+ Rep dude for the grow and the journal again!


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 23, 2008)

wackymack said:


> i just got 2 things about ur end product...
> 
> 1 did u zero out the pie pan before hitting the scale?
> 
> 2 the ducktape will give out soon and ur buds will fall on the ground,do what i do...fishing hooks


yep, i zeroed the plate

shit for real haha? alright ill have to get on that then. that sucks cause i just spent a half hour hanging with duct tape.


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 23, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> niiice yield, and the bud looks especially nice. Good job





ThaDonNacci said:


> Green dude- That looks AMAZING! You really did an awesome fuckin job!
> + Rep dude for the grow and the journal again!


thats guys. yeah i yielded pretty nice, and im really happy with the end product. now i just have to wait a week before i can try it, which wont be too bad since im going to florida


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 23, 2008)

So what was the yield man. Congrats on a good grow and I hope awesome harvest too!


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 23, 2008)

just as i thought, the 2nd plant didnt yield as much. they are a lot more airy and fluffy, but i still got a good weight. i also forgot to include a bud i found from the first plant, so it had an additional 8gs or so.

i also have about 32g's of wet trim i will probably make into brownies or hash. its not a lot of trim, so i dont know if its worth the trouble for hash, or the added expensive of getting butane and a honey bee extractor.

anyone know how much hash will come outta 32g wet?


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 23, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> So what was the yield man. Congrats on a good grow and I hope awesome harvest too!


thanks a lot! im really stoked about this. the scissors i used got so damn sticky and goopy from cutting these

the first plant i got 146 (from pic), but forgot to include another big bud, which was about 8g more, so 154g. and then the 2nd plant got 126 g.

so total, i got 280g wet, not including the trim which would be an additional 35 g or so.

so i almost got the 1 watt to 1 gram ratio. thats fucking awesome for a first grow 

so can i expect half the weight once its fully dried and cured?
280/2 = 140g = 4.9 ounces

ohh my god ill never be able to smoke all that haha. and i think i might have to stop smoking come february incase i try to do an internship this summer, i need to be clean. i might save it till after the drug test, or grow again, sell off whats left to pay for materials, and then ill be sitting pretty again in a few months.


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Nov 23, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> thanks a lot! im really stoked about this. the scissors i used got so damn sticky and goopy from cutting these
> 
> the first plant i got 146 (from pic), but forgot to include another big bud, which was about 8g more, so 154g. and then the 2nd plant got 126 g.
> 
> ...


that'd be awesome if you got half the wet weight, but any time I have seen the question 'how much will I get dry' everyone answers that you get about a 75% weight reduction.


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 23, 2008)

2.5 ounces is still awesome though. if i sold an eighth at $60 a bag, i could get $1200, which more than covers the ~$350 i spent on everything. however, i am only going to sell what I cant smoke, if I even do that. i can probably be set for a year or two on that much weed


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 23, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> 2.5 ounces is still awesome though. if i sold an eighth at $60 a bag, i could get $1200, which more than covers the ~$350 i spent on everything. however, i am only going to sell what I cant smoke, if I even do that. i can probably be set for a year or two on that much weed


lol daamn... i wish 2.5 ounces lasted me a year.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 23, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> thanks a lot! im really stoked about this. the scissors i used got so damn sticky and goopy from cutting these
> 
> the first plant i got 146 (from pic), but forgot to include another big bud, which was about 8g more, so 154g. and then the 2nd plant got 126 g.
> 
> ...


Try a third or less this is where the importance of bud density comes in  So 100g wet is about 33g dry give or take. So 280/3=93 grams or about 3.4 oz.


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Nov 23, 2008)

In upstate ny, arjans haze 3 for 60/eigth would be a very good deal for the buyer


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 24, 2008)

this looks great man excellent job!


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 24, 2008)

the buds are already starting to fall down from just using duct tape. and i didnt move my CFL bulbs on the ground, so i stepped on one this morning. not a great start to a day.

im going to go buy some strings and clips to hang them now


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 24, 2008)

nice buds my dude... good Job +rep


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 25, 2008)

fire harvest man good job. that sucks about the light i hate when i do that shit too. i use bread ties to hang my shit you just have to wrap it real tight around the stem.


----------



## bobnob (Nov 25, 2008)

hey poutineeh, that was an excellent grow man, really good. 

my two arjans haze still have a couple of weeks to go, just in time for xmas, ive had a few problems with the cold weather but i think i will be on track for a couple of oz per plant also, fingers crossed. though i have ended up using more light than you, i got 400w hps in the end and my plants have ended up taller.

anyway well done, 
have a really good hazy xmas mate
bob


----------



## Irie Hawaii (Nov 26, 2008)

sick i was thinking about ordering that. I got a grow closet from my friend its. H=4ft L=3 W=2ft. how many Arjan's haze #3 can I fit in there? with a 600watt?


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 26, 2008)

bobnob said:


> hey poutineeh, that was an excellent grow man, really good.
> 
> my two arjans haze still have a couple of weeks to go, just in time for xmas, ive had a few problems with the cold weather but i think i will be on track for a couple of oz per plant also, fingers crossed. though i have ended up using more light than you, i got 400w hps in the end and my plants have ended up taller.
> 
> ...


yeah its a great plant to grow. i did a small sampler again yesterday and it was pretty potent. i just did 2 small (~3') volcano bags and i was baked. good stuff. started off really heady, and then proceded to relax me, although i was operating on 4 hours of sleep, so i cant give a true review yet. 

under a 400 watter, you should for sure get a couple ounces or more. we will both be enjoying a hazy christmas for sure!


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 26, 2008)

Irie Hawaii said:


> sick i was thinking about ordering that. I got a grow closet from my friend its. H=4ft L=3 W=2ft. how many Arjan's haze #3 can I fit in there? with a 600watt?


for that space, i would say just do one plant, but LST it so that it branches out and fills that 3'x2' area. it will also require a lot less maintenance than two plants and would probably yield about the same since space is probably your limiting factor.


----------



## mrfloaty (Nov 27, 2008)

dude just bought the same seads and have got a 400watt scrog set up going on so gonna try see what its like in that, my last grow got me plenty of stash so will have to let you no how it goes under a 400w hps i hope it will be a hazy new year for me haha,

let me be another to say well done full stop for getting what you did of an amazing plant first time first go. i think it was you who said somewhere in this thread about "growing your own you can controle the type of high you get", you sure did knock the nail on the head there, and please please dont sell any enjoy it yourself with your stoner mates just to show you can grow fucking amazing quality weed very easyly and cheeply with the type of high you like this is what i have been trying to do with my mates and now have past the knowledge on so others can do the same so they are not always asking for weed off you haha 
well done keep up the love ...........


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 27, 2008)

mrfloaty said:


> dude just bought the same seads and have got a 400watt scrog set up going on so gonna try see what its like in that, my last grow got me plenty of stash so will have to let you no how it goes under a 400w hps i hope it will be a hazy new year for me haha,
> 
> let me be another to say well done full stop for getting what you did of an amazing plant first time first go. i think it was you who said somewhere in this thread about "growing your own you can controle the type of high you get", you sure did knock the nail on the head there, and please please dont sell any enjoy it yourself with your stoner mates just to show you can grow fucking amazing quality weed very easyly and cheeply with the type of high you like this is what i have been trying to do with my mates and now have past the knowledge on so others can do the same so they are not always asking for weed off you haha
> well done keep up the love ...........


thanks for the compliment. yeah the stars just seemed to align for this grow. i heard so much about "dont use miracle gro" etc. etc. and how people get poor yields with CFLs, so this grow has been proof that it can be done.

as far as selling it, i wasnt going to, but on the airplane ride here to florida, i left my mother fucking ipod on the plane. thats $300 buckaroos!
i think im going to sell enough to cover me getting a new one. ill be selling it to just friends though at a good deal (figure ~$60 an eighth). i just gotta make sure i cure it for ~week before i sell anything so that they get a good product. 

i will still have probably more than enough left over to last me a year since i only smoke on the occasion. an eighth probably lasts me 1.5 months if its some good mids, so i bet this high quality grow will go even further.


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 27, 2008)

i do wanna say thank you to everyone who has read parts of my journal and also the compliments. its rewarding hearing that people have read it and gotten some good info out of it.

have a happy thanksgiving everyone. take the time to really appreciate how good you got it, and happy tokin'


----------



## poutineeh (Nov 28, 2008)

got back today, and no moldy buds! they were dried pretty crispy though. ones better than the other though. starting to cure, and also added some moist t.p. to restore some moisture. they still smell and look great.

so i did my first true sample today. i ground some up, and only put what i could pinch between my thumb and index finger in my volcano bag, blasted it with some heat, and after just one bag, i was high. i wanted to do 2 bags cause i didnt feel high whatsoever, but i wanted to test this in stages, so i went out the door and into my car. after about 10 minutes of driving, i could tell i was going. everything was in my head (oh yeah, checked the trichs, they are ~98% cloudy, 2% clear), and it was like i had taken a large dose of caffeine. its so speedy, its fucking awesome. after about an hour, you start to get real mellow. its got the best of both worlds imho.

so with that, i finally picked up my guitar to practice after 2 weeks of not touching it. this weed is really motivating, you feel like doing shit, which is exactly what i wanted. im so pleased. ill write a strain review of it when i get some more time.


----------



## m0tavated (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome job man!


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 1, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> got back today, and no moldy buds! they were dried pretty crispy though. ones better than the other though. starting to cure, and also added some moist t.p. to restore some moisture. they still smell and look great.
> 
> so i did my first true sample today. i ground some up, and only put what i could pinch between my thumb and index finger in my volcano bag, blasted it with some heat, and after just one bag, i was high. i wanted to do 2 bags cause i didnt feel high whatsoever, but i wanted to test this in stages, so i went out the door and into my car. after about 10 minutes of driving, i could tell i was going. everything was in my head (oh yeah, checked the trichs, they are ~98% cloudy, 2% clear), and it was like i had taken a large dose of caffeine. its so speedy, its fucking awesome. after about an hour, you start to get real mellow. its got the best of both worlds imho.
> 
> so with that, i finally picked up my guitar to practice after 2 weeks of not touching it. this weed is really motivating, you feel like doing shit, which is exactly what i wanted. im so pleased. ill write a strain review of it when i get some more time.


You will need some kush for bed time now  this haze will keep you up all night! Smoke a bunch and it is almost psychadelic really confusing head high. I love it! Perfect wake and bake smoke too!
Glad to hear you like it! Vapeing some haze along with you bro!


----------



## poutineeh (Dec 1, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> You will need some kush for bed time now  this haze will keep you up all night! Smoke a bunch and it is almost psychadelic really confusing head high. I love it! Perfect wake and bake smoke too!
> Glad to hear you like it! Vapeing some haze along with you bro!


yeah ive really started to notice that. i havent given the stuff a fair assesment, but so far, its been really hard not to over dose it. the times i smoked it real quick and had to run out the house was the best. i barely need any of it. 

havent tried it yet, but i think mixing a small amount of this, with some more mellow weed would be fantastic. i could image getting a relaxed body buzz, but also having the mental clarity from a small amount of haze and the energy that comes along with it.

i do want to go about dosing this haze scientifically. i am going to try days with a minimal amount, perhaps try going to the gym. and then other days i am going to try a large dose and see how i end up. who knew science could be this fun?


----------



## Quickset (Dec 3, 2008)

Freakin Bud Porn Dude !!! Nice job on the grow and journal. When did you manage get time to study between the grow and journalizing ? 

Was wanting to grow this myself awhile back but definitely will be in my next grow effort. Thanks for sharing your story. +rep

.


----------



## poutineeh (Dec 3, 2008)

Quickset said:


> Freakin Bud Porn Dude !!! Nice job on the grow and journal. When did you manage get time to study between the grow and journalizing ?
> 
> Was wanting to grow this myself awhile back but definitely will be in my next grow effort. Thanks for sharing your story. +rep
> 
> .


heh studying + growing + journaling was pretty much my life the past 3 months, with the going out on the weekends and the occasional impromptu smoke sesh.

i cant wait for this god forsaken semester to end. ive grown all this bud, yet i cant smoke it cause i got shits to do's. i could rant on for a while about this, but my school schedule is so spread out, i dont have time to sit down and finish my homework early so i can go out and/or smoke.


anyway, semester ends on the 9th, so ill have a good review of this stuff then. so far, the little itty bit ive smoked has been very energetic and motivating.


thanks for reading too. + rep for readin


----------



## wackymack (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4ifcNW74wY

my semester is almost over too,dont worry bout it.roll up a phatty on xmas thats what im doin,i smoked like half my harvest already...gay...but so damn good.

just think of it this way... growing is educational and knowledge is power


----------



## poutineeh (Dec 5, 2008)

dunno if this night can count as a test, but i rolled 2 joints of it, brought some to put in a bowl at the place we are pre-gaming, and i took .25 hits of acid, along with an adderall (worn off?) from 12 hours ago, and $1.50 PBRs all night. Now I am going dancing to soul music.

Never been on so many things at once, but they are all mixing nice. ill let you guys know how it goes.

p.s.
side note, i gave some of this to a dealer/friend who has hooked me up with my first taste of strands where we know the name (warlock, blueberry, etc.), so i gave hiim some of the stuff i grew, next few days, i talked to him, he said its the best smoke he has ever had. he was approaching a trip after 5 mega death hits he said. colors we're real fucked up and shit. cant wait to try that when school is done


----------



## Quickset (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey poutineeh,

Been wanting to try this for awhile and after reading your journal even more so. I just ordered some seeds of this strain from Dr Cronic but got news that he wasn't shipping to the US. I wasn't advised of such on his website and had my order was confirmed so hopefully I can grow some AH3 in the future. 

Your dealer friend's summation of the quality of your crop has me droolling in anticipation!  

I like your take on couch lock weed and prefer a cerebral high but we're constrained to smoke what's available. I steer clear of everything else though except for some social drinking. I haven't ever heard of Adderall or PBR (?). Mixing it with some acid, hmmmm sounds like a nasty cocktail. I'm not judging (I've been there too) but do be good to yourself. I want to read all your future grow journals. You were an inspiration here, not just to me but to a lot of folks as I read in your journal! Be wise and grow strong. The best to you!

Peace 
QS


----------



## poutineeh (Dec 7, 2008)

Quickset said:


> Hey poutineeh,
> 
> Been wanting to try this for awhile and after reading your journal even more so. I just ordered some seeds of this strain from Dr Cronic but got news that he wasn't shipping to the US. I wasn't advised of such on his website and had my order was confirmed so hopefully I can grow some AH3 in the future.
> 
> ...


i can safely say i really do love this weed now. i was skeptical in the beginning, but its been great so far. most skepticism came from the high being delayed by ~10-15 minutes, so id consider this strain to be a creeper.

adderall is what people take who have attention deficient disorder, which is why i use them for studying when i have crazy amounts of stuff due. thats what i took early friday, studied all day, came back, took a small hit of acid, and then went out partying and drank PBR (pabst blue ribbon - beer). 

i normally never operate like this. its once a month for the special dance event called "Soul Club" that me and my friends like to take small amounts of acid and party. the next day though, i was super taxed since i got 5 hours of sleep and studied for 6 hours, so i didnt go out saturday. on the whole, i agree with you, and stick to smoking and drinking, but there are a few occasions when i do a little splurging with acid/shrooms. good advice though, cause i knew i wasnt being good to my body friday, and i payed for it satuday


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 7, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> i can safely say i really do love this weed now. i was skeptical in the beginning, but its been great so far. most skepticism came from the high being delayed by ~10-15 minutes, so id consider this strain to be a creeper.
> 
> adderall is what people take who have attention deficient disorder, which is why i use them for studying when i have crazy amounts of stuff due. thats what i took early friday, studied all day, came back, took a small hit of acid, and then went out partying and drank PBR (pabst blue ribbon - beer).
> 
> i normally never operate like this. its once a month for the special dance event called "Soul Club" that me and my friends like to take small amounts of acid and party. the next day though, i was super taxed since i got 5 hours of sleep and studied for 6 hours, so i didnt go out saturday. on the whole, i agree with you, and stick to smoking and drinking, but there are a few occasions when i do a little splurging with acid/shrooms. good advice though, cause i knew i wasnt being good to my body friday, and i payed for it satuday


Yeah you always pay for it. As long as it does not become a common thing it is great! Never dropped Acid myself, I ate shrooms in Amsterdam and I actually have some shrooms growing right now
Be careful with the adderall though amphetamines can be very dangerous. I think adderall is like the rich kids meth.

Some screwed up drugs kids are taking now days. Most of them are produced by big pharma too


----------



## Quickset (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey NewGrowth,

Not to sound hypocritical but I'm curious about how to grow your own. A nice organic alternative to acid on which I had mostly only bum trips. I loved mesc and peyote when I tried them many moons ago. Shhhh don't tell poutineeh, he's on the wagon now but I would try it them again if opportunity presented itself. lol Is gowing shrooms easy and how does one get started? Thanks!


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 9, 2008)

Quickset said:


> Hey NewGrowth,
> 
> Not to sound hypocritical but I'm curious about how to grow your own. A nice organic alternative to acid on which I had mostly only bum trips. I loved mesc and peyote when I tried them many moons ago. Shhhh don't tell poutineeh, he's on the wagon now but I would try it them again if opportunity presented itself. lol Is gowing shrooms easy and how does one get started? Thanks!


Yeah I'm doing my first shroom grow now. They are easier to grow than pot IMO. They require little investment as well. It does require a little research, if you are interested check out the youtube videos that demonstrate the pf- tek method. OK i'll stop jacking your thread now bro . . .


----------



## Quickset (Dec 9, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Yeah I'm doing my first shroom grow now. They are easier to grow than pot IMO. They require little investment as well. It does require a little research, if you are interested check out the youtube videos that demonstrate the pf- tek method. OK i'll stop jacking your thread now bro . . .


Thanks ! I'll check out you tube! It has everything.


----------



## poutineeh (Dec 10, 2008)

just did brownies tonight with the 12 grams of dried trim i had, and boy oh boy does it get you high. but we were still bouncing around. we went to starbucks, and then a video arcade which was great! DDR has never been more fun haha!


----------



## buffalosoulja (Dec 10, 2008)

that sounds like fun as hell, cant wait for my AUH#1. This shit is over 4 ft. was ot expecting that at all.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 10, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> just did brownies tonight with the 12 grams of dried trim i had, and boy oh boy does it get you high. but we were still bouncing around. we went to starbucks, and then a video arcade which was great! DDR has never been more fun haha!


I ate brownies the other day, ate too many. I was high for close to 48 hours


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yo!! Amazing grow man!!! I just read your whole journal from pg 1 and I couldnt stop....I grow with CFL's My self and am glad so many people are starting to get good results with them. What was your final dry weight? Im growing some pure mexican sativa my self so should be interesting when its done...similar to your haze im sure. 



Quickset said:


> Not to sound hypocritical but I'm curious about how to grow your own. A nice organic alternative to acid on which I had mostly only bum trips. I loved mesc and peyote when I tried them many moons ago. Shhhh don't tell poutineeh, he's on the wagon now but I would try it them again if opportunity presented itself. lol Is gowing shrooms easy and how does one get started? Thanks


Shrooms are stupid ez to grow...you can get everything you need for less then $50 and never buy nother thing. Its as ez as buying some 1/2 pint canning jars, drill 4 holes on top make a substrate out of 2 cups vermiculte 2 cups brown rice flour, A TB corn meal and there many other additives you can use. fill the jar to where the therads start (bout 3/4" from top. Fill rest with 100% pure vermiculite for contam barrier then pressure cook for 25 min or you can just steam them for 1 1/2 hours 3 nights in a row. THen just innoculate 1 CC per jar of spore solution after stearlizing needle and room (just spray lysol all over your room and wait 10 min) you can sterilize the needle by just putting a lighter flame to it and turn it red hot for about 5-10 sec. Then just leave em for a amonth and exposing to light for atleast 1 hour a day and leave em till youg et your first shrooms, then dunk in sterilized water for 24 hours, put back in JAR and let sit till your second flush is over...you can get up 6 flushes. 

This is the absolute basic method to growing shrooms and is just a rough explanation. Mycotopia.net is the best site on the web to get started growing shrooms. All the info you could possible need aswell as just about every tek ever created related to shrooms aswell. The people are super nice and will answer your questions asap. But ya....sry for blowing up your thread poutineeh. Hope this info helps anyone thinking about growing your own shrooms....they require hardly any maintance and cost so little and you can sell for alot. You can easily grow a lb of shrooms in a couple 15-20 gallon tubs and for less then 50$ for everything.

Pce


----------



## poutineeh (Dec 26, 2008)

i ended up with about 2.4 oz dried, but i just got back after being gone for a week, and one of my jars has mold. shit!!! well easy come easy go i suppose. sucks ass, but i think the other jars are still good. i think i tried to keep too much bud in one jar and i guess im not done burping them :-/


----------



## Quickset (Dec 26, 2008)

Bummer on the mold biz.  Maybe you can still save some? I'd be tempted to smoke, it anyway it being quality weed and all. 

Recently got 10 seeds of #3 from Dr. Cronic and sprouted 2 but due to lousy temp control in the grow environment they bit the dust! I'm gonna buy a heat mat since I don't want to lose any more seeds. May do my first journal??? 

The brownies sound yummy. Did Newgrowth come down yet? 

Thanks to Sexologist420 for the input on shroomming!


----------



## funbuns (Apr 30, 2009)

anyone know a place that ships these seeds to the US, I really want to grow some


----------



## shiva71 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yo Bro,

Awesome gro-blog and grow, really enjoyed it...looks like you got green fingers buddy! Interesting to hear more about the high you get. I stopped smoking cos i hated the paranoid couchlock introversion i was getting...not saying it wont happen again but growing a nice uppy weed i can just have a _*tiny*_ toot of now and then, fingers crossed i can enjoy my weed again!

Great posts as well, lots of pics and not rambling on about any old irrelevant crap, top job!

Ok, grovelling over (!), can i ask a few questions? Im thinking of a one plant cfl closet grow. A friend has an old Ikea cupboard which looks perfect, its about 16 x 32 x 45 inches. I remember you had temp probs early on with lots of cfls. I reckon in this space i can use 150W maximum...does that sound reasonable? Id be prepared to invest in some cheap extraction/ventilation to ease the prob...eBay to the rescue!... did you need any ventilation? What was your grow space and how many watts was you max?

Dont think you knocked up a carbon filter, was this a problem?

Dunno if you followed this grow but it goes to show what not being greedy, a bit of research and a lot of TLC can do...lots of helpful info and he seems like a jolly nice chap! ...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/123878-ppp-kilobitssecondgrow.html

You gonna be starting another grow soon...?

Sorry,i guess these questions have already been answered but ive been going round and round in circles on this forum for a week now and its driving me nuts! And if i see Ali G promising me 5K a month to get bombed once more im gonna scream!

Well done again mate, top job, good luck with the studies!


----------



## Robzilla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice grow man, adderall? Rich mans drug? Lmao I have 60mg prescribed to me, no one buys adderall, nor do I know many people that take it for no reason. Personally I hate it, but still take it for studying and tests.


----------

